# thanks for all of your information everyone



## dpg (Nov 14, 2008)

I think i have finally come up with some pretty good product here is just over 6 oz from scrap various karats.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, your bars look nice !

I'm from Quebec by the way.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 14, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Hey, your bars look nice !



Indeed they do!

Harold


----------



## rainmaker (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice:} I'm extremely envious.

Rainmaker


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, Can't wait till I can claim till I can post pictures like that..

What the Karat range?


----------



## dpg (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey silverfox

The karats that I produced is between .9995 and .9997 or greater


----------



## draftinu (Dec 2, 2008)

Bar 4 Bar any day! GOLD! GOLD! GOLD! 4 Christmas :lol: Very nice :wink:


----------

